# Where to find cigar matches?



## BadGuy (Nov 11, 2012)

Today I dropped by the local tobacco shop, checked out what they had, and asked the guy if they sold cigar matches. He said no, they don't have them.

Anyone have an idea of where I can find them? Or are those Diamond Kitchen Matches you can find at Walmart sufficient?

I read something about the sulphur/ignition tip of the matches affecting the taste of the cigars, which is why cigar matches are longer, so once the flame goes to the burning wooden stem that'll have a clean flame.

I question whether the matches you find at the stores, like the Diamond matches I mentioned here, are coated entirely with something even on the stem, or if there is something different about the wooden stems on these matches compared to 'cigar matches', as I don't think an intended use for the kitchen matches is lighting cigars?

Thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Davidoff Matches 40 Count

Extra Long Cigar Matches, Pack of 4

Matches - Swan Vestas Extra Long Cigar Matches


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

99cent store 3" candle matches work great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitchen Matches are fine!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

The kitchen matches will work fine...just let it burn off the chemicals for a few seconds and go!


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

I purchased a huge honkin' box of wooden kitchen matches from a dollar store years ago and honestly I don't think I've used anything else since... I can't even remember. As long as you let the chemical head burn off it's just a little stick of wood.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Go for long matches (sometimes called fireplace matches). Let the head burn for a couple seconds before taking to your cigar. The long matches will give you plenty of time to toast and light versus your standard kitchen/camping match.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cigar matches 'Punch' - Humidor Discount: No 1 for cigar humidors

Davidoff Matches 40 Count

The best cigar matches i have gotten were from LCDH as they are ceder.
Many of the ones you find in these other places are made of pine!
And really impart no flavor to the cigar!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The best cigar matches i have gotten were from LCDH as they are ceder.
> Many of the ones you find in these other places are made of pine!
> And really impart no flavor to the cigar!


Good to know Tony, I often wondered if the pine made any difference, thanks!


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

Can you guys actually taste the match when you are smoking the cigar? Or did you just mean the puffs you take while lighting the cigar?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Good to know Tony, I often wondered if the pine made any difference, thanks!


My pleasure bro!


----------

